# Road bed



## dustinb (Sep 20, 2011)

Do you use road bed in your train yard?


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

I put down a thin layer of cork for sound deadening only (available in rolls at Home depot, etc for lining drawers).


----------



## jzrouterman (Nov 27, 2010)

dustinb said:


> Do you use road bed in your train yard?


In parts of it, yes. In other parts, no.

Routerman


----------



## dustinb (Sep 20, 2011)

*trains*

Thanks for the feed back guys...


----------

